# pier report



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

Any pier reports from the piers? Kings, spanish, bait, etc


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*nada*

went to P'cola this morning (8am-11am) Saw a few spanish caught and someone caught a king early. Saw one king hooked (and lost) and three more teasing us. I heard they caught a couple kings yesterday afternoon, so I'm going back later to try my luck


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

Question about Pensacola Pier. I will be spending part of the summer there with friends. I read their website and saw no mention of shark fishing, some piers dont allow it and some have a size limit on tackle used there, does this one?
Penn 12-14/0, #2 bait, 20/0 hook and sit and wait.
Some beaches dont allow this tackle also.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pensacola beach pier does not allow shark fishing.


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks alot! do they allow big tackle and baits?


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess you can use whatever you want, but if you hook a shark, you can,t land it. (if you catch a small one and release it, you can land).
No bloody baits. There was a kid a few years back that lost an arm a few miles down the beach west. Lots of swimmers around pier and authoorities don,t want to chum them up.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Go to nayvarre!! That's the BEST place if u want sharks n it is the longest pier!! Soo bring all yur shark fishing tackle! !


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

*Thank you for the info*

Thats what I thought, I just wanted to be sure. How far is Navarrene from Pensacola?


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I caught two small atlantic sharpnose off the pensacola pier a few weeks ago but I wasn't trying to catch them. I was bottom fishing with pomp rigs and fresh dead shrimp on poles with 20 and 30 lb test. I landed both, both were around 3-3.5 feet in length, snapped a couple pics and tossed em back. After those two, I ended up losing 3 bottom rigs and a gotcha to all of the sharks in the water that day.


----------



## LD31 (May 28, 2012)

Good steel cable leaders will save the day.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

These were just mono pomp rigs, the cheap kind you get from walmart with the little floats on em. Where the sharks hit them was along the rig itself, so a steel leader wouldn't have helped. The gotcha I lost was on 8lb mono. I actually had the shark for a second on that, but he did his little speed burst/turbo mode and it was over.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

u can trow bloddy baits if u want just not neir the beach but if u want to u can fish with cut bait for big reds on the end or on the drop off


----------



## chris#85 (Jun 7, 2012)

They are supposedly banning shark fishing at navarre pier


----------

